

Are negative-karma users unable to upvote posts? - turboroot

I had posted a comment somewhere which seemed like blatant advertising, which I had not intended it to be. I gained some negative karma points. :)<p>I'm trying to up vote my own post someone had submitted, but it doesn't look like I can. Is this intentional?<p>Submission: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5600123
======
ColinWright
It seems plausible, although I don't know for sure.

You have options. One is simply to take your lumps and join in with the
community. Submit items, comment in threads, _etc.,_ remembering that the HN
crowd punishes content-free comments like "Me Too" or "Great Post", but can
reward new insight and new information

Another is to register with a new, fresh account and start over with 1 point
of karma. If necessary you can always return to this account when you have
something really good to contribute, and this resurrect it.

------
tinfoil
Yes, I think so.

